# 2011 howard hill southeastern classic



## T Harris (Mar 2, 2011)

Folks, the 7th annual Howard Hill Southeastern Classic will be here before you know it.      Many of you may already know the HH Classic will now be a four day event.    Thursday will be the Varmint Shoot with the main event now starting on Friday through Sunday.  A extra full day of arrow flingin'.

GET READY!!!


                                      HOWARD HILL 
                                         7th Annual
                                         Southeastern Classic
                                Traditional Archery Tournament
                                           Hosted By
 Terry Harris with permission from Howard Hill Archery Co.

JUNE 2nd, 3rd, 4th & 5th, 2011
Tannehill Historical State Park ~ McCalla, Alabama
Utilizing Camp Jack Wright, Boy Scout Camp

3-D Target Multi Round Tournament
$15 Per Round for 1st Round, $10 Per Per Round After That    ~     $30 Single Weekend Rate  ~  $55 Family Wknd Rate Up To 4 Members, Immediate Family Only ~ $5 Per Person Above That
“Weekend rates entail as many rounds one can shoot over the weekend”

Byron Ferguson Shooting Clinic, Thurs., June 2nd &  Fri., June 3rd from 10 AM til 4 PM
 Shooters Sign Up On a First Come Basis With a Maximum of Twenty
Six Hours Includes Shooter Evaluation, Personalized Instuction, Tips on Wing Shooting With Some Other Surprises Included As Well 
 Cost $100.00 ~Includes An Added Bonus of Byron’s Two DVD Set of “Bare Bow 101”, a $34.95 Value
For Reserving Your Spot, or for more Info., Contact Terry Harris (205) 822-3563 or e-mail: archertw@bellsouth.net

"Registration Begins On Thursday & Goes Throughout Weekend."
 Supper Sat. Night 6:30 PM, With Door Prizes & Special Awards Given Away During Supper
20 Target Varmint Shoot Thurs. June 2nd, $5 Per Round ~ Free Spaghetti Supper Fri. Night At 6:30 pm.
Main Competition Starts Friday, June 3rd & Sunday, June 5th
3-D Coon Shoot Saturday Night With  1st ~ 2nd ~ 3rd Place Prizes

"Howard Hill Southeastern Classic Rules"
Tournament Will Be a Three Day Multi-Round Event With The Highest Score From Either Day Determining The Winner.    In Addition,There Will Also Be A Saturday Shoot-Off Between The Top 32 Men & Women Competitors.  First Round Only Cards for Championship Shoot-off Must be Turned in no Later Than 2:30 PM Sat.   Top 32 Names Will Be Posted @ 3 PM With Shoot-Off Starting @ 4:00 PM
This Will Be Something Extra & In No Way Will Interfere With The Format of The Howard Hill Classic Multi_Round Shoot.  No Extra Fee For Championship Shoot-Off, Just Have To Be In Top 32
The Championship Man & Woman’s Winner Will Receive a Howard Hill Longbow

Traditional Equipment Only
Safety First: No Elevated Rests : No String Walking : No Stabilizers : No Mechanical Releases : No Sights 
No Binoculars : At Least One Finger Must Be Touching Arrow
Longbow & Recurve (Wood, Aluminum or Carbon Arrows) : Self Bow (Wood or Cane Arrows Only)
125 Grain Minimum Field Points Men's Division Only : Minimum Three Shooters Per Group 

Age Groups
Seniors: Men 60 & Older ~ All Other Adults: 16 Years & Older ~ Juniors: 12 To 15 Years Old 
Youth: 8 To 11 Years Old ~ Cubs: 7 & Under 
Adults From Blue Stake    ~    Juniors From Red Stake    ~    Youth From Yellow Stake 
 No Stake For Cubs (Parents Discretion, Please Be Fair)

Scoring will consist of    10 Pt. Rings,  8 Pt. Rings  and 5 Pt. on all other areas on the animal.
 (NOTICE!!!        12’s Will Be Counted in the Championship Shoot-Off Only)

Range Times:  Fri. & Sat. Start from 6:00 a.m.   Last Shooter out Fri. at 5:00 p.m. & Sat. at 4:00 p.m. 
Sunday from 6:00 a.m.  & Last Shooter Out at Noon,  Awards Given Out As Soon As Possible After The Last Score Card Has Been Turned In
All Vendors Are Welcome And There Are No Fees Except For Camping or Using Power In The Park
Vendors & Campers May Start Setting Up Anytime on or Before Thurs. June 2nd or Fri. June 3thrd , 2011

For Camping and Motel Information Please Contact Me:
Terry Harris (205) 822-3563   ~    www.howardhillse.com     ~   e-mail:   archertw@bellsouth.net
Tannehill State Park ~ 12652 Confederate Pkw ~ 
 McCalla, AL  ~  (205) 477-5711    











Special New Competition for Howard Hill Style Bows
A special stake will be placed at each Target especially for this Competition. Competitors will only be able to shoot one round for this very Special Award. This Trophy will have inscribed on it.
“ONE SHOT ~ ONE KILL”
This Wall Hanging Trophy / Bow Holder will have Howard with his elephant and the bow holder will be in the shape of two tusks.  All Bows for this Class will have to meet certain specifications and only wooden arrows can be used.  This Class will be separate addition to the Howard Hill Classic and the cost is $10.00 for those who compete in it.


----------



## T Harris (Mar 4, 2011)

Folks, start planning your vacation now!!

Terry Harris


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 4, 2011)

I am not going to miss it this year! Can't wait!


----------



## T Harris (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll be lookin' for ya.

Terry Harris


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

I want to be there again in the worst kind of way, but just did a weekend trip to Hueytown, right up the road from McCalla, and it cost me $120 in gas for the round trip, and that was before fuel went up .30 a gallon. Gonna have to see how things turn out between now and then to make that trip again cause it would be worse pulling a camper.


----------



## T Harris (Mar 8, 2011)

I certainly understand.  Even though $120.00 is a lot and I'm just going to assume a 20 gallon tank at .30 more will only be an extra $6.00.  I know $6.00 isn't much, but, $126.00 is.

I've got my own way of thinking about letting the oil S.O.B's not whipping me though.   If I find something I love to do, I'll find a way, sometimes but cutting out going to my favorite restaurants a couple of times to save up to do my thing.  

And Maguel, I'll at least feed you free twice that weekend, lol.

Don't let those B****rds keep us down.  Grab some friends and carpool, not just for my shoot, but any activity you and your family enjoy.   

WE CAN'T LET THEM GET US DOWN, IF WE DO, THEY'LL KICK US WHILE WE'RE DOWN THERE.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Mar 11, 2011)

Folks, I meant to add that I know sometimes going to events like these can cost more when fuel costs go up.   But let's all realize that the organizers that put on these events don't go to the areas these events are done just once.

I, myself, travel to Tannehill State Park many times preparing for my guests so everything is done as correctly as I can get it.  

Club members do the same thing to prepare.

If we don't at least try to keep these event going, we're going to look around one day and they'll be gone.  We'll just have our targets in our back yards to play with.

Let's not let that happen.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Mar 15, 2011)

Folks, I've got an idea for those that plan on competing for new additional competition at the Howard Hill Southeastern Classic, the "ONE SHOT~ONE KILL" competition.

I'm thinking of having T-Shirts with the image of the winners plaque on the back of it. Those that plan on competing will pre-order and pre-pay for the shirt (even thinking of a pocket T). The shirts will be at the shoot waiting on those who order.

Also on the back it'll say something like:

"I Competed In The "ONE SHOT~ONE KILL" Competition At The 2011, 7th Annual Howard Hill Southeastern Classic.

The T will be one color shirt, and I guarantee the guy who designs my shirts will have a shirt you'd be proud to wear. It will also have another image of Howard Hill on the front left breast of the T-Shirt.

What do you think? If I have enough interest, I'll start putting in the orders.

PM me if you want to order one.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Mar 20, 2011)

I've spoken to my friend who's putting together the design of the plaque on the back, IT'LL BE AWESOME!!! 

Terry Harris


----------



## robert carter (Mar 20, 2011)

Wife already has us a room booked we`ll be there Lord Willing.RC


----------



## T Harris (Mar 24, 2011)

Folks, I've started another thread here for the Vendors who have said they hope to be at this year's Howard Hill Southeastern Classic.
Black Widow Custom Bows ~ Acadian Woods Bows ~ Big Jim's Bows ~ YUMI Bows ~ Byron Ferguson ~ Copperhead Bows ~ Brown Recluse Bows ~ Black Creek Bows ~ Appalacian Bows ~ Traditional Archery Sales ~ Harrelson Traditional Archery ~ Back Porch Traditional Archery ~ Mike's Osage and more.

Steve Turay, Northern Mist Longbows, says he'll be here. I spoke with Mr. G. Fred Asbell's wife, Hunter Image Productions, the other night and they hope to make it down as well.

I'll keep you posted.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Apr 3, 2011)

Two months from this weekend's dates folks.   Be gettin' ready, it won't be long now.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Apr 8, 2011)

After speaking with Mrs Asbell a couple of nights ago, they say they're planning on being here.

How cool is that, a recent inductee to the ARCHERY HALL OF FAME.  I can't wait to meet G. Fred, I've heard he's a great guy.

Terry Harris


----------



## choctawlb (Apr 12, 2011)

Gas prices being what they are , and steady climbing to maybe $5.00 By June, looks like we are gonna have to pass  this year. 
Ken


----------



## T Harris (May 11, 2011)

Well, it looks like the gas prices may fall by June.

New course being laid out, should help to eliminate target back-up.

Great eats Friday & Saturday night, free of course.

Four days to fling arrows, and more Vendors than ever before.  If you can't find what you're looking for at this year's Howard Hill Southeastern Classic, you're just not lookin' close enough.

Terry Harris
www.howardhill.se.com


----------



## missalot (May 12, 2011)

yep terry ,cant wait to meet fred either,its  gonna be bigger and better ,alot of fellowship and alot of shooting arrows and the bull,from what ive counted at least 19 greeatttt vendors ,not counting the ones selling out of their car or truck,gonna be a great time for sure ,bow scouts are gonna love it!!!


----------



## missalot (May 12, 2011)

hey terry isnt craig gonna be there from howard hill bows ,with a table selling his bows?and what about hunters moon..good group of old rascals there.


----------



## T Harris (May 12, 2011)

John, I spoke with Craig recently and he and Jason wanted to come down again, but can't this year. Hopefully next.

I haven't spoken with those crazy, but fun lovin' guys from Hunters Moon.  I hope they can make it.

Terry Harris
www.howardhillse.com


----------



## T Harris (May 12, 2011)

Dave, from what I'm hearing the gas prices we're seeing now is reflecting what oil per barrel was costing before it starting dropping.  If that's true, gas should start dropping soon.  Of course I was watching and listening on a cheap television set, so I don't know if all the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- is true or not.

But, like I've said before, when you put the extra cost it costs you from this year from last year, it's really not that much.  Giving up one good night out to a nice restaurant in any given month would probably cover the difference.

It's all in where you want to spend your hard earned money, because, it is your money.

I go to a lot of shoots, not only because I promote the HH Classic, but because I enjoy them.  I went to a lot before I started this event.  I spend my share on gas and also have had to find ways to conserve.

One chooses where they want to go, a smaller shoot close to home or some of the larger shoots further away where there maybe Vendors you don't normally get to visit in person.   I respect those decisions because I have to make them as well.

Good luck to you Dave, where ever you decide to go.

Terry Harris


----------



## fountain (May 13, 2011)

We will be there again.  This and the tbof shoot are two of the best shoots we attend and look forward them every year.   Everyone is welcomed with open arms at both! ...their equipment too.  A lot of work goes on to put this shoot on and it is very much appreciated to those that attend.   Looking forward to it mr terry!


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 13, 2011)

fountain said:


> We will be there again.  This and the tbof shoot are two of the best shoots we attend and look forward them every year.   Everyone is welcomed with open arms at both! ...their equipment too.  A lot of work goes on to put this shoot on and it is very much appreciated to those that attend.   Looking forward to it mr terry!



Best I recall you skint them up over there last year. Good luck this go-round.

Where have you been lately? I thought your wife might have unplugged your puter, and you were having a hard time figuring out what was wrong with it.


----------



## T Harris (May 14, 2011)

Yep, he did do extremely well.  I'm sure he'll hold his own again this year.  I'm also sure he'll be ready for the "ONE SHOT~ONE KILL" competition.

Terry Harris


----------



## missalot (May 14, 2011)

shoot ya  the boy cam shoot ,he was drilling the target with that predator he was shooting..getting closer ,


----------



## T Harris (May 16, 2011)

Well, now it's less than three weeks away.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 19, 2011)

Holy cow, two weeks from today starts the Varmint Shoot.  I can just see those arrows flyin' now!

By the way, let's add Southern Archery Targets and Eagles Flight Archery to the growing list of great Vendors that are coming.

Terry Harris


----------



## Al33 (May 19, 2011)

No doubt a grand time will be had at the HH shoot again this year. Unfortunately I will not be able to attend but I wish you, your staff, and all that do make it the very best shoot you have had to date.


----------



## T Harris (May 19, 2011)

You'll be missed Al.

Terry Harris


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2011)

I will be down for Saturday and will be bringing a sweet little 48" recurve built by one of GA. top bowyers............. This will be donated for Terry to auction off for the Boy Scout Camp!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 20, 2011)

John Cooper said:


> I will be down for Saturday and will be bringing a sweet little 48" recurve built by one of GA. top bowyers............. This will be donated for Terry to auction off for the Boy Scout Camp!!!!!!!!!!!!!




No pictures? 
Mighty good of Mr Gene, (I reckon), to donate a a fine bow. 
Good of you Mr. Cooper to make sure it gets there. 

I wish I was gonna be there. But, 200 miles away several
of us, Miss Tomi, Dutchman, Tony and others, will be working
with the next class of recruits to our fine sport;
several troops of Bow Scouts punching foam with arrows
flung from Recurves and longbows.
I wish I could be two places at once.

Good job I am sure Terry, Scott and John Gray,
Rhonda and Valerie for the fine shoot and get together
you good folks are sure to have, for all who make the trip.
It is a wonderful experience.


----------



## T Harris (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Jake, we'll miss you all as well.  But it's great you're getting these new trad shooters to take over for us one day.

Terry Harris


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2011)

I will have pics this weekend when I pick it up!!!!!!!!!! I might post a teaser pic before the shoot.......LOL


----------



## missalot (May 20, 2011)

now cooper you know you had better post some pics...
jake and all the others that wont be able to make ..your gonna be missed..but i understand about not being in 2 places at the same time.


----------



## T Harris (May 23, 2011)

Folks, one week from today, I, along with Scott and a few others will be putting targets out and getting ready for our guests at the Howard Hill SE Classic.

Look forward to seeing those that can make it, hope you all can.

Terry Harris


----------



## hogdgz (May 23, 2011)

Looking forward to this shoot, we will be leaving Ga on thursday for the long trip. See yall there.


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2011)

Well I promised a teaser pic or 3......

Sorry the pics aren't the best I had to use my cell ohone.

Riser is Zebra wood Wenge and a strip of Paduak,







Limbs are bamboo cores and Zebra wood vaneers.







Here is a profile pic   48" 40# @ 25" or 45# @ 28"


----------



## Jake Allen (May 24, 2011)

John Cooper said:


> Well I promised a teaser pic or 3......
> 
> Sorry the pics aren't the best I had to use my cell ohone.
> 
> ...



Pretty bow.Thanks for the pictures.
I hope it fetches $1000.00 in the raise money
for the Boy Scouts auction!


----------



## T Harris (May 25, 2011)

Wow, I just got the Legends Bows "Spike" youth bow that Mike Rash offered to make for me to auction off for this year's shoot. As I've stated before, I met Mike at last year's IBO Trad World.
All I know is, some lucky youngster's mom & dad will jump at the chance to be highest bidder for this bow.

This recurve is not only beautiful but made so that a youth or young lady can shoot it for years & years. It's 33 lbs. at 28 inch draw so any young person can grow into this bow for a long time. How cool is that.

Thank you so much Mike. Come visit us one day yourself at the Howard Hill SE Classic.

Terry Harris

ps

This bow will make a great addition to Gene's bow as well as the bow Big Jim will make for some highest bidder as well.

The Boy Scout Camp should really benefit this year.


----------



## T Harris (May 27, 2011)

Six more days and countin' down.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 27, 2011)

Man, the gifts to auction off for the Boy Scout Camp just keep on coming in.

Today Frank & Michelle Scukanec, from Franklin, WI, just sent me a Hand Forged "Stic Finger Skinner" knife.

The blade is from an old timber sawmill blade, temper/treated, designed by Frank as well as the elk antler handle.

The sheath is a neck style w/ bison lanyard, made by Michelle.

Pretty cool looking knife and very well crafted, someone will be proud to get it.  

Terry Harris


----------



## missalot (May 28, 2011)

terry those are 2 outstanding people right there,both are very talented at what they do,see ya monday morning...


----------



## T Harris (May 30, 2011)

Holy cow, the week is here!!!!

I'm getting ready to walk out the door to start setting up the range for the 7th Howard Hill Southeastern Classic.

See everyone in just a few days.

Terry Harris


----------



## brownitisdown (May 30, 2011)

looking forword to it


----------



## tnbuckskinner (May 31, 2011)

There will be 3 of us Tn. boys down Saturday.


----------



## T Harris (May 31, 2011)

Well folks, the targets are out, banners are hanging and we've already got a very good group of campers gathering.

I know the weather looks great but warm.  I will say this, all targets are in the shaded woods and even putting out targets, it was pleasant for the past two days.

Plus, gas prices are comin' down!!!

I think everyone is in for a great time.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jun 2, 2011)

IT'S HERE, IT'S HERE!!!

The time has arrived for the 7th annual Howard Hill Southeastern Classic.

Man, the camping area around the registration is already crowded, bunch of Vendors with more comin' in all the time.

This could certainly be more Vendors than I've ever had, and what I hear, more folks are coming than ever before.

Terry Harris


----------



## Al33 (Jun 2, 2011)

T Harris said:


> IT'S HERE, IT'S HERE!!!
> 
> The time has arrived for the 7th annual Howard Hill Southeastern Classic.
> 
> ...


No rest for the weary Terry. Up at 3 in the morning I know you didn't get much sleep. Enjoy the next four days and try to get some rest in between them. I know how hard you work to make sure everything goes according to plan. Wishing you and the rest of the gang a grand ol time!!!


----------



## T Harris (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Al, get those young shooters goin', hopefully one day they'll get to the HH Classic.

Ya'll will be missed.

Terry Harris


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Jun 5, 2011)

I just want to say that you put on an amazing shoot Terry!!!! everything was great the "one shot, one kill" course threw a whole different  challenge into the game but as usual you went above and beyond! cant wait till next year! -Justin King


----------

